# Round 2 LunkHunt Propfish Giveaway!



## Jim

Time to give away another Lunkerhunt Propfish! This one is open to the forum members. :beer:

I purchased 4, gave one away, no response from the 2nd winner, so back up for grabs it goes. All you need to do is reply with "IN" below. This will go for a couple of weeks and end on May 14, 2018.




I will use Random.org like I normally do to pick the winner.


----------



## onthewater102

IN


----------



## EZ707

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SevenPin

In


----------



## freimer

Jim said:


> Time to give away another Lunkerhunt Propfish! This one is open to the forum members. :beer:
> 
> I purchased 4, gave one away, no response from the 2nd winner, so back up for grabs it goes. All you need to do is reply with "IN" below. This will go for a couple of weeks and end on May 14, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I will use Random.org like I normally do to pick the winner.



In!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genevdb

IN

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder

In

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdtastic

in


----------



## GrandpaMike

IN

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IADIVER

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## handyandy

IN


----------



## Tin Man

IN


----------



## Photosarv

In


----------



## dirty dave

In


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Earnie35040

In


----------



## krr6581

IN


----------



## pmshoemaker

IN


----------



## lundwc16

IN


----------



## FormerParatrooper

IN


----------



## Jamesdean

IN


----------



## frunk3

IN


----------



## Tinboatmike

In


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## big_ol_meat

In


----------



## edlyons

Jim said:


> Time to give away another Lunkerhunt Propfish! This one is open to the forum members. :beer:
> 
> I purchased 4, gave one away, no response from the 2nd winner, so back up for grabs it goes. All you need to do is reply with "IN" below. This will go for a couple of weeks and end on May 14, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I will use Random.org like I normally do to pick the winner.


----------



## Jim

Last day to enter!


----------



## Trickdaddy

In


----------



## Prowelder

Whos the winner?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

The winner of this giveaway is Earnie35040.

Earnie35040 you have one week to PM me your mailing info or the Propfish goes up for giveaway again.

Congrats again!
Jim


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats


----------

